# What is the code for Bier block?



## Partha (Aug 28, 2009)

What is the code for Bier block?


----------



## dtovar (Aug 28, 2009)

*Beir block*

D9211  
Regional block anesthesia  

The dentist administers a local anesthetic not in conjunction with operative or surgical procedures in D9210. Topical antiseptic and/or topical anesthetic may be applied to the area first. With a sterilized needle and the patient in position, the dentist inserts the needle into mucosa, injects several drops of local anesthetic solution, and begins slowly advancing the needle toward the target. More local anesthetic is injected before the periosteum is touched, and the local anesthetic is slowly deposited and the needle carefully withdrawn.


----------



## Partha (Aug 28, 2009)

dtovar said:


> D9211
> Regional block anesthesia
> 
> The dentist administers a local anesthetic not in conjunction with operative or surgical procedures in D9210. Topical antiseptic and/or topical anesthetic may be applied to the area first. With a sterilized needle and the patient in position, the dentist inserts the needle into mucosa, injects several drops of local anesthetic solution, and begins slowly advancing the needle toward the target. More local anesthetic is injected before the periosteum is touched, and the local anesthetic is slowly deposited and the needle carefully withdrawn.



*Thanks - How would I code ifi Bier block is given for a non-dental procedure by the anesthesiologist?*


----------



## Walker22 (Aug 28, 2009)

Partha said:


> *Thanks - How would I code ifi Bier block is given for a non-dental procedure by the anesthesiologist?*



There is not a specific code for a Bier Block. You would have to use 64999.


----------



## Partha (Aug 28, 2009)

Walker22 said:


> There is not a specific code for a Bier Block. You would have to use 64999.



*Right, thanks for confirming*


----------



## fuga (Sep 3, 2009)

We also code 64999 for a non-dental Bier Block.


----------



## dav4code (Oct 6, 2009)

*do you get paid*

1 __ in full
2 __ Something
3 __ Nothing

for using an unlisted procedure code (64999) for a bier block?


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Bire Block*



dav4code said:


> 1 __ in full
> 2 __ Something
> 3 __ Nothing
> 
> for using an unlisted procedure code (64999) for a bier block?



We don't really do that procedure in my practice, so I'm not up on the reimbursement. Your question however, begs clarification. You ask if you will get paid "in full, some, or none". 64999 is an unlisted procedure code, and therefore not on the fee schedule, so therefore there is no such thing as paid "in full". You will submit the claim with the op report, and the payer will determine what they will allow based on similar procedures. What you get is what you get (unless you appeal..).


----------



## dav4code (Oct 9, 2009)

*my point...*



Walker22 said:


> ... What you get is what you get (unless you appeal..).



exactly.


----------

